# HELP losing oil and dont know where its going



## anglerpat (Jul 9, 2012)

:screwy: alright here is the issue im going through a qourt of oil every 2,000miles it started doing this about a month ago after i changed my spark plugs. every place i park there is no oil puddles and i have no oil burning like no smoke from the tail pipe and the spark plugs have no black on them . i looked for a leak cant find one. do you think it can be leaking oil only when im driving? and does anyone have an idea on where my oil is going? :banghead: i have a 2000 golf with the 2.ol manul trans


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

its leaking past your rings and being burned off... it doesnt just disappear. try a thicker oil and get a compression test done.


----------



## anglerpat (Jul 9, 2012)

im using 5w 30 max life right now should i move to 5w 40? it doesn't seem to burn oil. well it doesn't smell like it and its not smoking. :banghead:I HOPE its not burning oil


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

these motors are famous for burning oil, and you may not actually see it.


----------

